# Uber instant pay in total failure.



## jneilvindy (Dec 22, 2016)

At least according to uber support. 

None of my instant pays cleared yesterday. All were failed.

I contacted uber and they said it was my bank rejecting the direct deposits.

I contacted my bank. My bank said uber is using the wrong cvv number.

I contacted uber. They said to update my bank account.

I updated my bank account. Uber is not even showing it in the app and it keeps failing as I try to update it.

I contacted uber. Now they say they are having technical issues.

Oddly enough in the last 14 hours since this issue started not a single person anywhere on any uber forum has said anything about having an instant pay issue.

So now I'm locked out of instant pay and all my earnings are going to sit until the direct deposit 4am monday morning.

Guess it's back to lyft for the week


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Did you change one of your accounts? Uber shut me down for a few days when I changed bank accounts. It's a fraud thing.


----------



## jneilvindy (Dec 22, 2016)

osii said:


> Did you change one of your accounts? Uber shut me down for a few days when I changed bank accounts. It's a fraud thing.


Nope no changes for over 2 months.

What worries me the most is that every call to support comes up with a different answer. Basically they have no clue what went wrong or how to fix it and their overseas tech support is stuck with just canned replies.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

I was messed up with my debit card from Schwab when the expiration date changed and I got new cards. It kept saying the debit card from that bank was not accepted but all that had changed was the expiration date. I tried again a week later just to see and everything was back to normal. No problems at all with the Go Bank Debit Card. 

I have been trying to get it to accept a debit card from Woodforest National bank but it just won't accept it.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

If you think about it, it's hard to name another business that does a credit to a debit card that is not a refund for product or services purchased from that merchant. Direct deposit is always to the account not the card, hence the need for routing and account numbers from the check, and it takes much longer.

What Uber is doing with instant pay is unique and questionable at best. Not that I'm complaining, it works perfectly so far for me but it's not surprising that instant pay raises red flags with some banks. My advice would be to use it sparingly for emergencies only.


----------



## philipmffl (Oct 12, 2017)

is anyone else having trouble cashing out? Every time I try it tells me uber servers are down. I contacted uber about this and the referred me to the desktop page and am still having issues. Please help?


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

I have no problem with GoBank or my Schwab account. Can't get it to accept Woodforest is my problem but I got an email from support saying Woodforest will work some time in October.

For emergencies only??? No it is better than that. I love it actually. I wouldn't mess with Uber if they didn't have it. I'm quitting UberEats when other companies start doing it. I hear Doordash does it, but I don't do them yet. Come on Grubhub...


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

I had no issues last night


----------



## Ronnie Rodriguez (Aug 21, 2017)

jneilvindy said:


> At least according to uber support.
> 
> None of my instant pays cleared yesterday. All were failed.
> 
> ...


Same here. Worked all night, cashed out as usual at 4am to get gas and breakfast. Waiting for my bank confirmation...nothing. Called uber they said a specialist is working on it. Called Chase they said its a issue with VISA. Now Uber sais its processing and they'll try up to 10 times then just send it to my checking. Well I live check to check. When i filled up with gas I got a overdraft email. Thanks UBER. Chase waived my overdraft fee. I will cashout to the go bank card tonight. The cashout option is not shady thats how people live. PayPal does the same etc...Lesson learned here Depend on Nothing esp on Friday the 13th. I will stick with Uber for now but they screwed me royally esp when child support is due and i needed these last few funds.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ronnie Rodriguez said:


> Thanks UBER.





Ronnie Rodriguez said:


> Called Chase they said its a issue with VISA.





Ronnie Rodriguez said:


> Uber for now but they screwed me royally


How is this Ubers fault?


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> How is this Ubers fault?


I was thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

paulmsr said:


> I was thinking the same exact thing.


I mean, i love to bash uber just as much or more than the next guy but..


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

philipmffl said:


> is anyone else having trouble cashing out? Every time I try it tells me uber servers are down. I contacted uber about this and the referred me to the desktop page and am still having issues. Please help?


Well, it just happened to me. Remember when I said I was trying to see if it would accept a different debit card? Well this triggered a security alert and I am blocked from instant pay. I was required to change my password and re-confirm my details. I sent them an email asking how long before I can use instant pay again and they said:

"it has come to our attention that your account was a victim of an attempted phising scheme.... block will be lifted in 30 minutes and you will have access again within 24 to 48 hours".

That's the last time I will try to edit the details at home. It is best to go to the HUB so things don't get put on hold. I hope I am back up before Midnight Sunday so I don't have to wait until Wednesday before I'm paid.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Yay!! They fixed it before Midnight tonight. I was able to make my transfer so I don't have to wait until Wednesday to be paid.


----------



## Ronnie Rodriguez (Aug 21, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> Yay!! They fixed it before Midnight tonight. I was able to make my transfer so I don't have to wait until Wednesday to be paid.


Yes mine was there this morning (Sunday). Did we get our .50 cents back?


----------



## Redstick Chick (Oct 16, 2017)

jneilvindy said:


> At least according to uber support.
> 
> None of my instant pays cleared yesterday. All were failed.
> 
> ...


Yep same thing happened to me a few weeks ago. Funny thing is a smaller instant pay posted ok the same day the larger one not till Wednesday. I hadn't changed anything at all with my account or banking info.


----------



## Redstick Chick (Oct 16, 2017)

Ok a different note Sat 10/14/17 worked LSU game and 4 trips that I know of aren’t showing up at all! Uber says it will be fixed in 48 hours still waiting. All surging fares. I remember the people well and descriptions and where I picked up and dropped but not names. Uber asks do I have a screen shot. Are you kidding me?


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Redstick Chick said:


> Ok a different note Sat 10/14/17 worked LSU game and 4 trips that I know of aren't showing up at all! Uber says it will be fixed in 48 hours still waiting. All surging fares. I remember the people well and descriptions and where I picked up and dropped but not names. Uber asks do I have a screen shot. Are you kidding me?


The names of the restaurants and times picked up will be important because they will be able to cross-reference with the restaurant as a last resort. Unfortunately, if it gets to that it can take time. I have to admit they have never screwed that up with me but Grubhub has. Grubhub did fix though but once I had to wait until the FOLLOWING week to get the pay because they couldn't find it until it was already after pay for the week processed.


----------



## Redstick Chick (Oct 16, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> The names of the restaurants and times picked up will be important because they will be able to cross-reference with the restaurant as a last resort. Unfortunately, if it gets to that it can take time. I have to admit they have never screwed that up with me but Grubhub has. Grubhub did fix though but once I had to wait until the FOLLOWING week to get the pay because they couldn't find it until it was already after pay for the week processed.


They emailed me this am where they found the trips but don't show me the amounts etc but say within 48 hours it will show up but they have been saying 48 hours since Saturday. What's crazier is the other 10 trips on Sat showed up and I was paid thru instant pay with no problems. I went thru and wrote down the descriptions of the people where I picked up and dropped off for my records just to have. I come up with only missing 4 and that's if I remember everyone of them.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Redstick Chick said:


> They emailed me this am where they found the trips but don't show me the amounts etc but say within 48 hours it will show up but they have been saying 48 hours since Saturday. What's crazier is the other 10 trips on Sat showed up and I was paid thru instant pay with no problems. I went thru and wrote down the descriptions of the people where I picked up and dropped off for my records just to have. I come up with only missing 4 and that's if I remember everyone of them.


Whoops, I don't know why I was thinking UberEats. People might be different. They can cross-reference with a restaurant, but you just having descriptions of people....I don't know. Good Luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2017)

jneilvindy said:


> At least according to uber support.
> 
> None of my instant pays cleared yesterday. All were failed.
> 
> ...


My account has been locked for 2 days and the keep saying there is an engineering issues that should be completed by tomorrow !


Ronnie Rodriguez said:


> Same here. Worked all night, cashed out as usual at 4am to get gas and breakfast. Waiting for my bank confirmation...nothing. Called uber they said a specialist is working on it. Called Chase they said its a issue with VISA. Now Uber sais its processing and they'll try up to 10 times then just send it to my checking. Well I live check to check. When i filled up with gas I got a overdraft email. Thanks UBER. Chase waived my overdraft fee. I will cashout to the go bank card tonight. The cashout option is not shady thats how people live. PayPal does the same etc...Lesson learned here Depend on Nothing esp on Friday the 13th. I will stick with Uber for now but they screwed me royally esp when child support is due and i needed these last few funds.


----------



## TMJ (Feb 24, 2016)

Worked fine a little over 24 hours ago...now it says I have exceeded the maximum number of deposits in a 24 hour period. Doesn't work in app or on the Uber site.


----------

